# Português



## Learning

Hello! I'm Spanish and I would like to learn some Portugues. Can you please tell me about a web or something online (Free if possible) to have some knowledge in Portugues?
Thank you


----------



## araceli

Hola:
Te paso dos sitios:
www.aulafacil.com  tiene sólo 10 lecciones con ejercicios pero me parece bien para empezar
www.mailxmail.com  te mandan las lecciones a tu correo o puedes seguirlas online.
Después te paso más.
Hasta luego


----------



## araceli

www.iLoveLanguages.com   algunos cursos, desde el inglés, etc.
http://www.saunalahti.fi/~huuhilo/portuguese lecciones desde el inglés, hecho por un finlandés!


----------



## araceli

Dos sitios muy buenos:
www.portugues.com.br  gramática, etc.
www.gramaticaonline.com.br/gramatica/gramatica.asp
Además puedes buscar en Google.com.br y Google.pt, donde seguramente encontrarás varios sitios más y para cualquier duda tienes este foro.
Suerte


----------



## Learning

Muchas gracias! Podeis ir diciendo más si se os ocurren 
Sabeis alguna página en la que puedas aprender a pronunciar el portugues? Do you know any web in which you can learn how to pronounce portugues?
Saludos


----------



## Learning

Como se lee la "A" con la tilde (la misma q lleva la Ñ)?


----------



## araceli

La ã (Alt+198) tiene sonido nasal, como lo marca el acento nasal.
Creo que es mejor que te lo explique un brasileño.
Es algo así como "inflar" la nariz cuando pronuncias...  
En portugués sólo llevan acento nasal la ã y la õ (Alt+228).
mão, cão, porão, pão, correcões, etc.
Creo que ninguna palabra comienza con acento nasal...ah, sí, encontré una:
ãatá: Canoa de corteza de árbol, usada por los indios del Amazonas.
Pero sospecho que es una palabra proveniente del tupí-guaraní, una de las tantas lenguas de los primitivos pobladores.
También la lengua brasileña tiene muchas palabras que provienen del nagô, idioma que trajeron los esclavos de Africa.
También tienen sonido nasal la m y n.
Hasta luego


----------



## araceli

Con audio:
www.sonia-portuguese.com proverbios, audio, palabra de la semana, etc.
www.portuguesonline.com/argentina/alumnos_curso_online.htm
www.teacheronline.com.br/pronuncia/artigo3.htm
Debe haber unos cuantos más, es cuestión de seguir buscando.


----------



## Learning

Muchísimas gracias Araceli, iré viendo los enlaces


----------



## araceli

De nada (em português y castellano)


----------



## Lems

Learning said:
			
		

> Muchas gracias! Podeis ir diciendo más si se os ocurren
> Sabeis alguna página en la que puedas aprender a pronunciar el portugues? Do you know any web in which you can learn how to pronounce portugues?
> Saludos


¡Hola, Learning!

Here you have a very interesting girl, with a state of the art technology, who speaks whatever you type with either Brazilian or European Portuguese accent. 

Enjoy. 

Lems
__________________________________________________ ___________________________________
A roupa faz o homem. Pessoas nuas têm pouca ou nenhuma influência sobre a sociedade. Mark Twain


----------



## mfelicio

Hi, I have just started to create a website to teach Brazilian Portuguese for free. I would love to hear from you guys about contents you would like to see there. I hope this will become the most complete site for teaching Brazilian Portuguese.

I upload a quiz there (for food) running in Excel, and would like to know if you think that's useful.

Please send me your suggestions and I will include it there.

The website is easyportuguese com

Abraços,

Mauricio


----------



## cuchuflete

mfelicio said:
			
		

> Hi, I have just started to create a website to teach Brazilian Portuguese for free. I would love to hear from you guys about contents you would like to see there. I hope this will become the most complete site for teaching Brazilian Portuguese.
> 
> I upload a quiz there (for food) running in Excel, and would like to know if you think that's useful.
> 
> Please send me your suggestions and I will include it there.
> 
> The website is easyportuguese com
> 
> Abraços,
> 
> Mauricio



Mauricio,

¡Bemvindo ao foro!

Best of luck with the website.  Let me thank you very much for putting the name in as you did, without turning it into a URL.  We are quite serious here about avoiding anything at all commercial, so your consideration is appreciated.

That said, when your site is up and running, send me a PM or email.  Lem and I will have a look at it, and if it's of interest to the foreros we can put a description and link in our Recursos section.

Um abraço,
Qxu

PD- as for food, be sure to include a recipe for vatapá


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Lems said:
			
		

> ¡Hola, Learning!
> 
> Here


[. . .]

Beleza total! Agora sei onde tirar minhas dúvidas de pronúncia em alemão e em espanhol. Se resolver aprender japonês, vou testar a garota!


----------



## mfelicio

Hi, thanks for the reply. The website is already running and the address is easyportuguese com

Could you include it in your links section?

The description could be: Brazilian Portuguese lessons, dictionary, quizzes and support material. All for free.

Thanks a lot for the help.

Mauricio


----------



## anamangeon

araceli said:
			
		

> Hola:
> Te paso dos sitios:
> www.aulafacil.com tiene sólo 10 lecciones con ejercicios pero me parece bien para empezar
> www.mailxmail.com te mandan las lecciones a tu correo o puedes seguirlas online.
> Después te paso más.
> Hasta luego


 
This info is very helpful. Just what I was looking for too!! 
Estes forums são o máximo 
Um grande obrigado para todos, mas em especial para os moderadores. I'm sure ''heaven'' awaits you all... shame they say hell is where fun people go to!!!! 
até breve.
Ana


----------



## Brasiliana

Learning said:
			
		

> Como se lee la "A" con la tilde (la misma q lleva la Ñ)?


 
Oi!!

Acabei de me cadastrar, você é a primeira pessoa que eu vou responder 

O ~, como já foi falado, faz com que o A tenha um som nasal. A forma de pronunciar o a sozinho, com o ~, seria abrir a boca e soltar o ar pelo nariz. Meio estranho, né?! ehehe 
 Uma dica que eu tenho, para que você saiba se está pronunciando o ã corretamente (em "maçã", por exemplo) é:
  fale a palavra. Depois, tampe o nariz e fale a palavra de novo. Quanto mais nasal o som, ou seja mais correto, mais vibração você sente.
   Abraços e boa sorte no português  ( modéstia a parte: essa língua é linda!)


----------



## anamangeon

Brasiliana said:
			
		

> Oi!!
> 
> Acabei de me cadastrar, você é a primeira pessoa que eu vou responder
> 
> O ~, como já foi falado, faz com que o A tenha um som nasal. A forma de pronunciar o a sozinho, com o ~, seria abrir a boca e soltar o ar pelo nariz. Meio estranho, né?! ehehe
> Uma dica que eu tenho, para que você saiba se está pronunciando o ã corretamente (em "maçã", por exemplo) é:
> fale a palavra. Depois, tampe o nariz e fale a palavra de novo. Quanto mais nasal o som, ou seja mais correto, mais vibração você sente.
> Abraços e boa sorte no português ( modéstia a parte: essa língua é linda!)


 
Oi Brasiliana
Seja super bem vinda ao foro!
Eu também só me cadastrei há umas duas semanas e estou adorando.
Agora há uma coisinha... Por vezes fica meio confuso saber quem está perguntando o quê. Eu, no meu caso, estava procurando websites que ensinassem português/brasileiro porque sou professora de português, entre outras línguas, aqui na Escócia e há muitos poucos materiais existentes no mercado. Acontece que eu sou portuguesa de Lisboa e por isso já aperfeicoei (não tenho cedilha no meu teclado, desculpe ) o meu som ''*ã*'' 
Mas agradeco e adorei a sua explicacão e tenho certeza que vai ser muito útil a muita gente!! 
Como dizem os brasileiros...? Show de bola, né???? 
E eu vou ficar atenta às suas intervencões para aprender as expressões brasileiras de que *tanto* preciso.
Até breve.Ana


----------



## Lems

Brasiliana said:
			
		

> Oi!!
> 
> Acabei de me cadastrar, você é a primeira pessoa que eu vou responder
> 
> (...)


Oi Brasiliana

Seja bem-vinda aos fóruns WR!!  

Faça deste espaço sua sala de estar...   

Lems
______________________________________________________________
Não há nenhuma razão para que alguém queira ter um computador em casa
_Ken Olson, presidente e fundador da Digital Equipment Corp.,1977_


----------



## Lems

anamangeon said:
			
		

> (...)
> (não tenho cedilha no meu teclado, desculpe )
> (...)


Oi Ana

Para a cedilha minúscula clique (prema) e segure a tecla *Alt * e digite *0231*. Para a maiúscula, *Alt 0199*.

Espero que ajude.

Lems
_______________________________________________________
No futuro, os computadores não pesarão mais do que 1,5 tonelada. 
_Popular Mechanics, prevendo a evolução da ciência, 1949_


----------



## trick

Holla,  soy brasileño, no sé escribir bien en español pero me voy a ententar. La A con tilde ã se pronuncia de la misma manera que el "an" en estud(an). Es un sonido nasal no se si existe en español. 
Voy a explicar algunos otros sonidos, quizá lo ayude.
B- es el sonido de "v"
g- antes de "a" "o" "U" es lo mismo, pero antes de "e" "i" no existe el sonido enespañol.
h- no se pronuncia
j- mismo caso de la "g"
r- no inicio de la palavra o sonido es de lo "j", pero mientre la palavra es lo mismo.

espero tener ayudado un poco. tiene muchas otras cosas, mas tendria que estar cerca para que puedas escuchar.


----------

